# Fri 13th Choco Wade



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Got out eary morning, threw tops for 30mins and caught nothing. Took another 30mins to find some fish on DSL candy apple - must have caught close to 30 fish before i walked out for breakfast. I spent the rest of the morning looking for some different areas to fish - drifted long reef in chocolate bay and picked up a number of fish. i managed to only use a single DSL the entire day, pretty efficient plastic, only one i use ;-)

Fish were pretty thick in my neck of the woods. Conditions were great. 

Some photos.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going, but I think your mistaken about your location.
Everyone knows there are No Fish In Chocolate.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Couple more pics


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> Nice going, but I think your mistaken about your location.
> Everyone knows there are No Fish In Chocolate.


You bet - considering all the fog out there on Friday i might not have been fishing in chocolate - got lost maybe?


----------



## BHOOKER (Apr 9, 2014)

way to go and nice report. Thanks


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice catch. Thanks for the report.


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

We were out there Friday as well with no luck....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Very nice Wayne ! Great job .


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Great job and great report.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

The map i sent you - was exact area i caught those fish in. Try it the next time you go out and conditions are the same as last Friday - wind, baro and tide wise.



JrBass said:


> We were out there Friday as well with no luck....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Buddy!


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome trip!!!
Thanks for the report.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

GeeTee said:


> You bet - considering all the fog out there on Friday i might not have been fishing in chocolate - got lost maybe?


Lol. Great report


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work GEETEE.. you are rocking now brotha. Congrats!


----------

